# 2000 chevy malibu ignition key problems



## oldgringo (Feb 10, 2008)

hi
I'm living in Mexico and recently bought a 2000 chevy malibu.. i have been having a problem with the ignition key sticking while trying to start the car..I've read that this is a common problem with this car..a friend of mine here has told me to squirt the ignition key hole with WD40 PUT THE KEY IN AND THEN TAP THE END OF THE KEY GENTLY WITH A SCREW DRIVER..this will lubricate the tumblers inside and the key will start working...he said it might take a few times to get it working smoothly...my question is can the WD40 hurt any of the cars anti theft or electrical components?..also i have a grinding noise when i use the brakes..*only at slow speeds*..a mechanic that knows the car from the previous owner said it was coming from the abs system.does that make sense?
thanks for any help on these matters..oldgringo


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You can try the lube. I don't know about tapping it with anything. Graphite might be better than WD40.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon oldgringo, as a general rule I don't suggest using any lubricants in tumbler key switches apart from a light puff of powdered graphite.

This is available in automotive supermarkets and is miraculous stuff for any key tumbler type lock, do not allow it to access electrical areas.

I would suggest inspecting those front brake pads and check wheels for bearing looseness.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## oldgringo (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the replies...i kind of figured the WD40 was not a great idea..i will try getting the graphite powder..i forgot to mention that i had the front tires off and the rotors ,brakes pads and every thing i could get my eye on while it was on the hoist looked in very good condition. the braking is very smooth except for that weird almost grinding noise when i apply the brakes at slow speeds...old ******


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening oldgringo, that brake noise is odd, I can't explain why the ASB system would cause that to be noisy, at high speed maybe but not at slow speeds.

Might be an idea to ask the agency for that vehicle if that is normal.

Sometimes there are shim springs in behind the brake pads and rattle reducing clips but I am not familiar with that vehicle so can't advise.

Often different composition brake pads can have odd behaviour, or the disk surface condition could have involvement, but I am guessing.

I think I would keep enquiring though.

I don't like hearing unexplainable noises!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## lokoutshop (Feb 27, 2008)

oldgringo said:


> hi
> I'm living in Mexico and recently bought a 2000 chevy malibu.. i have been having a problem with the ignition key sticking while trying to start the car..I've read that this is a common problem with this car..a friend of mine here has told me to squirt the ignition key hole with WD40 PUT THE KEY IN AND THEN TAP THE END OF THE KEY GENTLY WITH A SCREW DRIVER..this will lubricate the tumblers inside and the key will start working...he said it might take a few times to get it working smoothly...my question is can the WD40 hurt any of the cars anti theft or electrical components?..also i have a grinding noise when i use the brakes..*only at slow speeds*..a mechanic that knows the car from the previous owner said it was coming from the abs system.does that make sense?
> thanks for any help on these matters..oldgringo


key getting stuck problem ? if your key is getting stuck when you first put the key in with out turning it, ( put key in and pull it back out ) its a problem with the cut of your key wrong angle of cut , hitting the key with some thing will only bend the wafer inside the lock and cause drag or not slide at all, if any thing wipe a thin coat of lube on key and try to work it back and forth dont cram it, if its the key getting stuck when trying to turn it on or off, its the lock, the wafer cap that holds the springs down has came lose and is catching on the inside of the lock cylinder, will need to be repaired or replaced, hope that helps ( locksmith for over 18 years)


----------

